
The Copycats at HackerNews - mattm
http://www.WhatToFix.com/blog/archives/2012/02/the-copycats-at.php
======
ColinWright
Earlier submission and much discussion here:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3639175>

Interestingly, I searched for this with HNSearch and it didn't show up:

[http://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=title%3ACop...](http://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=title%3ACopycats&sortby=create_ts+desc)

Am I the only one who finds HNSearch pretty much a complete waste of time?
Searches always have to be repeated on Google because there are _so_ many
results missing.

~~~
ranit8
One can use hckrnews.com to check the recent submissions not yet indexed at
HNsearch.

Is the dupe detector dead? That submission just left the front page a few
hours ago.

EDIT: wait, I see this uses some uppercase letters on the domain name. I
compared the URLs by copy-pasting on Firefox and they were identical.

